# Its all over



## Katumz

Well I ended up having my baby girl on Saturday the 23 and as of yesterday I officially signed away my parental rights. I can't say I feel the happiest right now but she is in good hands, a wonderful couple out in Cali who will be everything she needs and more. If any of you need help or wants to hear my journey through giving up her to her new family message me and I will be glad to talk to you :)

Adoption is hard but if you know its right it can be the most wonderful thing you ever experience.


----------



## mummy3

:hugs: You are one very brave and very generous woman! We have friends who adopted a lovely little girl after years of fertility problems, as well as close family members who are now going through the process of trying to adopt and I want you to know that it is amazing women like you that make so many couples happier than they ever thought possible:hugs::flower:


----------



## Phantom

That is amazing! Good for you! Your little one is going to get the best life available and that is the most unselfish thing you will ever do. :hugs:


----------



## Jody R

I think you've done a wonderful thing for that family and been very brave :hugs:


----------



## sapphire20

Wow you must be one strong woman, good on you. x


----------



## Chris77

:hugs: :hugs: I think you've done a wonderful thing; very selfless and giving. You should be very proud of yourself! I know this couldn't have been an easy decision for you but you did what you felt was right for your baby and you are a remarkable woman for it. :hugs:


----------



## Freya

take good care of yourself post pregnancy, lots of tlc! Your advice abd experience will be welcomed here I know xxxxxx


----------



## impatient1

You have done something very wonderful. Make sure you take some time out to give yourself some TLC.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: your such a strong woman


----------



## lucy_x

your a bigger woman than i am, So brave, You have all my respect.
I hope your looking after yourself


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs: x


----------



## hopeandpray

I have such respect for you :hugs: I'm sure that your baby will be very greatful for your sacrifice


----------



## Eternal

You have given someone the best gift anyone could receive and at least you will always know she will be loved and cared for. what an amazing and brave thing to do! look after yourself!


----------



## Bittersweet

what an amazing thing for you to do hunnie. 
Take care of yourself your a much braver and bigger woman than il ever be.
xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I have so much admiration for women who are strong enough to go through what you have been through x


----------



## indy and lara

You have done a very special and selfless thing. A very good friend has just been approved as an adoptive parent and I know how much your choice means to her and lots of others who are desperate for a baby. Do take care of yourself in the coming weeks and months.xx


----------



## faun

You have done an amazing thing for your child and the lucky couple who will now be parents xxx


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## MrsRabbit

What an amazingly selfless thing you did. I admire your strength.


----------



## ballinabrowni

Katumz said:


> Well I ended up having my baby girl on Saturday the 23 and as of yesterday I officially signed away my parental rights. I can't say I feel the happiest right now but she is in good hands, a wonderful couple out in Cali who will be everything she needs and more. If any of you need help or wants to hear my journey through giving up her to her new family message me and I will be glad to talk to you :)
> 
> Adoption is hard but if you know its right it can be the most wonderful thing you ever experience.

Wow, that is a hugely courageous and generous decision to have made, and I'm sure a difficult one. Well done and best wishes xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs:


----------



## KateNicola

:kiss::hugs:
Take care of yourself and remember the time you had with your baby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I cried when I read your post. What a strong and amazing woman you are. Many hugs to you


----------



## lylasmummy

Wow! You are such an amazing woman, I wish I was strong enough to do such a wonderful thing for another family! Now is time to take care of yourself for a while xx


----------



## Katumz

Awww thanks everyone! I need to remember to check back more often :) but I'm doing really good,and I'm still going to be checking every now and again on here so I'm not leaving this site quite yet lol


----------



## hopeandpray

Glad to hear that :hugs:


----------



## billy2mm

so glad you made the right choice for you and your baby. i hope you are doing well and i would love to read a full story about your journey if and when you feel up to it :hugs: you are amazingly strong!!


----------



## CourtneyD

I'd love to chat with you sometime about your adoption process. We are hoping to adopt and appreciate your perspective on contact post-placement.

Congratulations to you and best wishes for your future:)
Courtney:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

As the wife of an adoptee, I would like to say how very self giving you must be to have made such a big decision:hugs: Your LO was very lucky to have parents that loved her enough to give her the best life possible.:thumbup:


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs:


----------



## 4angelsmommy

You are a wonderful, selfless woman. I have so much respect for you and your decision. Take care of yourself and get plenty of rest.


----------



## puppymom32

You are such an amazing woman. What you have given that couple is honestly priceless. It is thanks to people as amazing as you I know that I will be a mom soon.


----------



## grandbleu

What an amazing gift.


----------

